
How unauthorized “idiots” repair Apple laptops [video] - sshykes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocF_hrr83Oc
======
MaDeuce
In my opinion, the title is a little unfortunate. I almost didn't click on it,
as I was expecting a video of someone putting an apple laptop in a blender or
some such. It isn't that at all.

Rather, it's actually quite interesting and well done. The presenter goes
through the process of diagnosing and repairing a dead keyboard and trackpad
on an apple laptop. The owner was quoted $750 for the repair. He determines
that the problem is caused by a single bad resistor. There is good, high
quality microscope video of him removing and replacing the SMD resistor.

If you aren't familiar with how all this is done but have an interest, it's
worth a watch.

~~~
teslabox
After reading your comment I watched the video -thanks. The presenter has some
really good points, in this and his other videos, about how Apple makes it
hard for people like him to fix people's products. Furthermore, Apple Service
doesn't replace $2 parts that fail, they just toss the whole motherboard.

